

Ask HN: I have an iOS app with 2 million downloads. What should I do? - 10dpd


======
jbarrec
How many monthly active users do you have? Is it currently being monetized?

------
turingbook
It depends on the type of your app. Do you have IAP options?

------
Mankhool
Which app is it?

